# Z4 (e85) coding - Issues with NCS Expert and INPA



## Enderthexen (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been running into issues with INPA and NCS Expert with my 2005 BMW Z4(e85). I installed the versions that came on the DVD that came with my K+DCAN OBDII to USB cable. Which simply didn't work. I uninstalled and installed the latest version on INPA/NCS/ect. and I didn't have much luck there either. I then went back and downloaded V5.0.2 from ncs-expert.com and have had a little more success but still have a ways to go.

After plugging the cable in and opening INPA, I see that the battery and engine are "ON".










I'm able to select the engine but when I try to select the Radio or most of the other options, I'm presented with this error.










Then when I try through NCS Expert (Using the expert profile). I get the following errors.



















Error Logs for NCS Expert:










Any thoughts, suggestions, or help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

E


----------



## Enderthexen (Dec 27, 2015)

Another thing to note is that I'm running Windows XP as a virtual machine on Mac (OS X 10.11) with VirtualBox. Firewall and AV are disabled on Windows (do I need to disable these on Mac as well?). Also, I've read a bit about soldering pins 7 and 8 together but I've read varying opinions on whether this is needed for my year and model. Can someone verify whether that is needed on an '05 e85?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes it required for pins 7 and 8 for model year 2005 E85


----------



## aaroona (Jan 28, 2013)

Is the soldering required for a MY 2006/11 E85 (facelifted lights)? 
I'm having an absolute crapper of a time getting my INPA and ISTA working.

INPA is able to read the Engine and gearbox, but nothing else. They all come back with the NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROLUNIT error mainly.

I have the one-stop-auto cable that was recommended, which worked fine on my 2008 318i E90, but doesn't work that well here.

ISTA just doesn't work full stop, coming back with a no response from controlunit error.


----------



## aaroona (Jan 28, 2013)

Just to update - YES is the answer to my question.
Fortunately when I purchased my cable years ago, it also had an adapter that came with it- not knowing what it was, I tossed it to the side and went about my day.
When I saw mention of the soldering in this thread, it all came back to me to look for that adapter - suddenly I knew its purpose! So I turned the house upside down looking for it. 

I was originally confused because I was under the impression my car was just after the cut-off for the protocol switch out, but obviously not


----------



## Enderthexen (Dec 27, 2015)

I had to solder pins 7 and 8 as well as cn555ic suggested (thank you!!) and my cable works very well now!


----------



## yyz_bobby (Apr 30, 2020)

Enderthexen said:


> I had to solder pins 7 and 8 as well as cn555ic suggested (thank you!!) and my cable works very well now!


so did the adaptor work or did you have to solder and use the adaptor at same?


----------

